# Some photography from around where I live...



## user79 (Jul 14, 2007)

We went to a beautiful lake today out in the countryside, near where I live. Boyfriend and I had a picnic, went swimming, and got bitten by flies and mosquitoes. Now I know how cows feel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's some photography I did today....




















































Thanks for looking! I had a wonderful day.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 14, 2007)

Very scenic and calming!  I love the photos!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2007)

you have incredible talent.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you for sharing!!!  It looks so inspiring and relaxing.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 15, 2007)

wow! sooo pretty


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 15, 2007)

Scenery and skin like that!!??

OH I am totally going to move to Switzerland!


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jul 15, 2007)

those are beautiful!!


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow, great stuff, very pretty!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Janice (Jul 16, 2007)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful images Julia.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 16, 2007)

wow, these are some beautiful pictures...i'm so jealous of your scenary!


----------



## user79 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jul 17, 2007)

Beautiful Photos!  You are very talented.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 17, 2007)

Lovely! 
I think you have answered this question somewhere else but, what kind of Camera are you using?


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 17, 2007)

those are lovely


----------



## mommymac (Jul 17, 2007)

Those are very nice you could create a calendar with them, are you using a digital camera or an SLR they are inspiring.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Lovely! 
I think you have answered this question somewhere else but, what kind of Camera are you using?_

 
 Quote:

  Most of my makeup pics on Specktra are taken with a Canon Powershot A510 camera.  
 
I assume it's probably with this one.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 17, 2007)

*These are GORGEOUS! Beautiful work!*


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 17, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## KristinLeigh (Jul 18, 2007)

You should look into becoming a photographer if you aren't already


----------



## user79 (Jul 18, 2007)

Actually, nah, I use the Powershot one just for snaps, these are taken with the semi-professional Canon 20D digital SLR camera, and a tripod for some of the shots, with a 50mm lens.

This is the 20D, it's actually an older model but I got it for a great price used, from a friend.





@  KristinLeigh  - Thanks! Well, I do consider myself a photographer, but am an amateur. I have done some commissioned work before but I don't do it full time or anything.


----------



## KristinLeigh (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow impressive work! I love it! I have a DSLR, Canon Rebel XTi but I can't take pictures like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I took my avatar picture last night and that was last minute. I tried a tutorial and wanted to snap a shot to see if my eyes looked like hers. ha Not so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm learning.

Anyway, once again, really nice stuff. You have talent. Good luck with it!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 18, 2007)

That's some great work. Do you use any actions or were they completely un-photoshopped?


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_That's some great work. Do you use any actions or were they completely un-photoshopped?_

 
I edit all my pics in Photoshop but I don't drastically change them. Usually just a bit of sharpening and curves adjustment. I didn't use any actions on these, I prefer to do all the work myself.


----------



## fmindik (Jul 19, 2007)

I love your photos, they are soo beautiful, thank you so much for sharing these


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow. Those are better than stuff I've seen in magazines. You should really think about doing more professional jobs.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are beautiful! I love your photography very much.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 8, 2007)

Dep Qua! (Too Pretty) in vietamense. Why won't you be a photographer since you take pretty nice picture... Those are amazing beautiful pictures... GosH im jealous =D


----------



## kaneda (Aug 11, 2007)

You're certainly very talented.  Can I ask, what camera do you use for your photography that isn't make up photography?


----------



## user79 (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaneda* 

 
_You're certainly very talented.  Can I ask, what camera do you use for your photography that isn't make up photography?_

 
please read the thread...


----------



## red (Aug 11, 2007)

simply stunning


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 14, 2007)

That is lovely. I am actually going to interlaken myself next week for a company retreat


----------



## frocher (Aug 15, 2007)

These pics are so beautiful, you are very talented.


----------



## dmenchi (Aug 15, 2007)

OMG! i'm from germany -you made me miss home so much!!!!I love love love your photos- i miss mountains so much. my BH is flying to PA this weekend and i'm staying home in FL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









At least i can adore your pics, thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 18, 2007)

Stunning! You take gorgeous photos!


----------

